# Rabbit feeding advice



## Slightlyconfused (21 November 2014)

I have a question and google isn't being helpful.

I have a four year old rabbit that can get poorly in the winter with colds that turn into chest infections then the dreaded P word. He is an indoor rabbit, has always been like it. 

Now he has trouble with weight gain, will eat hay and his pellets with readi type grass and normally that does it but this time he isn't putting on as much weight as I would like but he is trying to eat the baby bunny food over the adult food.

My question is this,

Is it okay to feed him the baby bunny food mixed in with his own age food if he feels he wants it and it will keep him eating.


----------



## webble (21 November 2014)

I would say yes if it keeps him eating, maybe try a small amount of plain porridge too . Does he have any teeth issues? Could they be causing the problem?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 November 2014)

We have to trim his front teeth as they have moved forward and don't grind down together. He has lost one of his uppers but it's growing back. 

His backs are fine. Just had the vets have a look and they are good. 

Forgot I could feed plain porridge. 

Thank you


----------



## webble (21 November 2014)

No problem, this is a good forum for rabbits www.rabbitrehome.org.uk


----------



## widget (9 January 2015)

Barley rings are good for condition and a few peanuts (bird type not salted!) also try a growers feed mine are on Allen and page breeders and growers pellets


----------



## tabithakat64 (9 January 2015)

Post on the rabbits united forum for advice.  I've known both oats and barley rings to be used to help rabbits gain condition.  Both can be soaked.  Alfa hay is also good for weight gain.


----------

